# Spezifikation von Testabläufe?



## truesoul (6. Sep 2010)

Hallo miteinander, 

ich hoffe das dieses Thema hier im Thread passend ist. Zur Zeit schreibe ich meine Arbeit und bin grad an dem Punkt angelangt, wo ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen kann wie Spezifikation von Testabläufe auszusehen haben. Welche Unterpunkte gehören da unbedingt rein? 
Wäre auch dankbar, wenn ihr mir Erklärungen zu den unterschiedlichen Punkte geben könnt.

Bei weiteren fragen bin ich gerne Bereit euch die zu beantworten  

Mfg


----------



## Heady86 (6. Sep 2010)

Hi,

vielleicht findest du ja hier schon einige Infos und kannst was davon gebrauchen.

Grüße


----------



## truesoul (6. Sep 2010)

Hallo Heady86, 

danke erstmal für den Link, allerdings habe ich diese Seite schon durchgelesen :rtfm:
Habe schon so einige Seiten durchgelesen, auch Seiten die Grafisch in etwa das darstellen bzw so ähnliches. 
Nur leider ist meine Vorstellung um die Spezifikation von Testabläufe nicht besser geworden 


Mfg


----------

